# Saw this and thought BS would identify



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Look


----------



## Allybabe_18 (Dec 24, 2011)

Har Har Har


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 8, 2011)

Beowulf said:


> Look


Actually, I can see WS and cheaters more in tune with this "toon" more than BS.


----------

